# Another Churchill..



## Ligget (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello, I want to share my latest Churchill with you all, it is made from really dark piece of Cocobolo, the hardware is titanium gold and the finish is BLO/CA.














Thanks for looking, comments good or bad welcome!


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mark, That is a great piece of wood. You made a beautiful pen from it and that finish is awesome!


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 23, 2008)

I think that one was meant to have a home in the "colonies", so feel free to post it my way, Mark.  It's freakin' beautiful!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 23, 2008)

Super looking pen.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 23, 2008)

Mark, that is a perfect example of why I wonder why you ever bother with plastics. [:0]


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 23, 2008)

Mark, that's just one awesome finish on an awesome piece of wood,only way to make it better would be if it was mine[][}].


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 23, 2008)

I really like the looksof the churchill kit ,I ordered 4 this week. That one looks great!


----------



## wizical (Feb 23, 2008)

that is a great looking pen, how do you get the finish that way?


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 23, 2008)

Beautiful pen.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wizical_
> 
> that is a great looking pen, how do you get the finish that way?



Keven it is CA/BLO finish on the wood, photographed outside to capture the sheen. Plenty of info re CA/BLO finishing in the library even some videos to watch.

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## igran7 (Feb 23, 2008)

Mark that is an outstanding looking pen!!!  Perfect fit & finish.  Good job[]


----------



## R2 (Feb 23, 2008)

Another outstanding pen from you Mark!! A true Grand Canyon Pen!![^]


----------



## PR_Princess (Feb 23, 2008)

WOW Mark! [:0][:0][:0]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 23, 2008)

A perfect combo for that gold, super pen Mark, it's really excellent my friend!


----------



## bitshird (Feb 23, 2008)

Mark thats the way a great pen should look, what an outstanding finish and the wood is  gorgeous as well. SUPER JOB [][^][8D]


----------



## philb (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome pen Mark!

Loving that finish! You must make a video of how you do it for the library! Is that buffed, or just plastic polish and ren?


----------



## Radman (Feb 23, 2008)

Great piece of wood for that kit.  Terrific
[8D]


----------



## papaturner (Feb 23, 2008)

That is one FINE pen..........Excellent craftsmanship. I agree with skiprat with wood like that why bother with plastic. 

Perry


----------



## gerryr (Feb 23, 2008)

Outstanding work, Mark.  []


----------



## jack barnes (Feb 23, 2008)

MAN O MAN that is one great looking pen 

Jack


----------



## wjskip (Feb 23, 2008)

absolutly stunning - does the location of manufacture have anyting to do with  the kit selected?


----------



## VisExp (Feb 23, 2008)

When I see wooden pens like that I find it hard to imagine why people say acrylics outsell wooden pens so much.  Very nice work.


----------



## galoot_loves_tools (Feb 23, 2008)

What a beautiful pen! The finish is amazing.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 23, 2008)

This is where I get my inspiration . If I could only make a pen like that some day . Beautiful pen Mark ! And thanks for sharing .


----------



## louisbry (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful pen, Mark! I really like the piece of Cocobolo you used.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by philbaldwin_
> 
> Awesome pen Mark!
> 
> Loving that finish! You must make a video of how you do it for the library! Is that buffed, or just plastic polish and ren?



Phil, after I finished with the CA and cut it back with MM this one got one coat of Ren Wax whilst on the lathe.[8D]

Bill I get my Churchills from Bear Tooth Woods.

Thanks everyone who replied, I really appreciate the comments!


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome pen Mark. The finish is really beautiful.


----------



## drayman (Feb 24, 2008)

fantastic as always mark,oh and it was nice to see you on friday, i enjoyed it.


----------



## writinstiks (Feb 24, 2008)

Excellant match Mark. That is one of my favorite woods to play with. It sure looks oerfect with the gold.

Tom


----------



## RichAldrich (Feb 24, 2008)

Mark: Is this one going to be in your personal collection or find a happy home?  Looks like a keeper to me.


----------



## philb (Feb 24, 2008)

Well whatever you do to finish them like that its superb!

Where did you get the Cocobolo from? Its quite dark compared to the block I got form Craft-Supplies? That was more red and orange!


----------



## Buzz (Feb 24, 2008)

Beautiful wood, perfect kit for it and great execution.  Fantastic finish.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 25, 2008)

[quote
Where did you get the Cocobolo from? Its quite dark compared to the block I got form Craft-Supplies? That was more red and orange!
[/quote]

Phil I get my Cocobolo from Bill Jacob in America who is a member here, he sells the finest Cocobolo I have ever seen or turned, his IAP name is ilikewood.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, beautiful coloring![]  Excellent all around pen!!!!!!!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 25, 2008)

Awesome pen and great work Mark![]


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 25, 2008)

Wonderfull pen Mark, simply stunning with your fit & finish.
Glad Bill doesn't ask for a royalty on sales when using his wood


----------



## ilikewood (Feb 25, 2008)

It still takes a master to put a finish on like that one!!!!  Just beautiful!!

BTW- what a wonderful idea Anthony!!!....royalties!!


----------



## Ligget (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for your comments![^]


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Mark, that is truly a beautiful pen, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## MikePittman (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice PEN!   I love that wood and it looks great on the Churchill.


----------



## penartist (Mar 5, 2008)

Stunning pen Mark. Cocobolo is a very interesting timber (also my favourite) in that it comes in different shades and grain veriations and very much compliments the Churchill.
Some lucky customer will snap this one up in no time. 

Cheers, Evan


----------



## stevebuk (Mar 5, 2008)

cracking pen mark, this was the first thing i saw on your website, and the rest just got better and better.


----------



## B727phixer (Mar 5, 2008)

Mark,
Another fine job! Well Done!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 5, 2008)

Mark,
    That is the best looking Churchill I've seen...hands down! well done.


----------



## Ligget (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks guys![^]


----------

